

Building a startup? What’s your “viral side-along”? - ericskiff
http://ericskiff.com/2012/02/14/building-a-startup-whats-your-viral-side-along/

======
AznHisoka
Building a startup is hard and time consuming enough. Building a side along
isn't practical for most people. In a test tube, yes of course I rather have
one (isn't it obvious though?), but it's not practical.

~~~
gruen
Sometimes the side-along becomes the main thing.

See also: Groupon.

------
ericskiff
P.S. Yes, "side-along" is a nod to "side-along-apparition" from harry potter

